# Lets See Pictures!!!



## LavenderLabs

Hi everyone. 


I love looking at pictures of everyones dogs and puppies. So I wanted to make a Thread were everyone could show off there Doggys.

Lets make it fun and also put who there are out of. 


SO Post up pictures..... Come on dont be shy :razz:


----------



## Tim Culligan

My new chessie pup Cur-Sans Brown Winchester (Winnie) out of Sandy Dollars MH Cutter X MH Percy


----------



## mudd

I like Pics so Ill Play
HR UH RBK Smokin Diesel To the Max


----------



## Byron Musick

a couple for the thread


----------



## Illinois Bob

Maggie (Small Craft Advisory x Lake Moultrie Chic) 
Otter (Jaybars Picture Perfect x Tall Pines Jade)


----------



## MooseGooser

Left HRCH Calypso Seven Bales High SH.... Right HR Calypso Zoomin Loosies Mad Hader........ Shop help










Maddi before Church










Maddi again after church










Bailey HRCH ribbons. Bailey will be 11 tomorrow










Bailey hunt


----------



## 94NDTA

First hunting trip @ almost 8 months old (no birds) 

































The retired hunting dog


----------



## 94NDTA

Illinois Bob said:


> Maggie (Small Craft Advisory x Lake Moultrie Chic)
> Otter (Jaybars Picture Perfect x Tall Pines Jade)


Wow, those are some lookers right there.


----------



## 2tall

Bob!!!! What did you do with that last pic of Otter and Maggie running straight towards the camera splashing????? That was my favorite. I loved the look in Otter's eyes. It is that same slightly psycho look that Indy gets when rollin' high! Put it back, please????


----------



## Illinois Bob

Sorry,I didn't want to scare anybody.


----------



## KwickLabs

Here's Taffey eleven years ago and yesterday. 

*Taffey's first "Bench Marks" (puppy play - 2000)*









*Taffey's latest "Hero Shot" (yesterday's hunt)*


----------



## RaeganW

This is Marsh's first time in water, Lake Michigan, on Memorial Day.


----------



## Hogcity




----------



## Bmiller

Millers Ace Of Spades (ACE)








Clarks Runs Birds On The Horizon (SKYE)


----------



## Jonathan Maulden

Here are a few of Reese He is now 12 months No Pedegree he is my little pure bred mutt.


----------



## Jonathan Maulden

hmmm how do you make them not thumbnails?


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

jamaulden, upload them to a photo site like photobucket and insert them into you reply, not attaching them.

below taken just this morning. brother and sister out at the new dog park in town. 7 months old. My boy Blue and buddy's girl Kali.


----------



## Guest

Best Friends Bear & Dusty (a month before Dusty passed away)


----------



## awolfe

Couldn't resist.....

2 wk pup by Rebels River Raider (Rebel X Nitro daughter), and out of a Bubba daughter X Lean Mac daughter X Jazztime daughter. 

We're socializing!!


----------



## Colonel Blimp

Brothers Louis and Eddie by FTCh Hatchfield Fergal, Ross by FTCh Layette Tolley, Jack by FTCh Ropehall Star.

Jack moonflighting on the Solway in Scotland.










And the best I'll ever have, ESS Chris by FTCh Jenoran Boss, picking up at Drumlanrig, just being a poser, and with a pinkfoot goose he fetched out of the tideway in the background. Sorry about the hat!











Eug


----------



## Duckquilizer

View attachment 6211

Dorie had first watch...

View attachment 6224

Ruby seems to like sand...


----------



## runnindawgz

Stumptown’s Worth The Thyme CD RA MH NA NAJ “SPICE” & her Daughter BlackFoot’s Thyme To Fly “FEATHER” Sired by FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker

I have lots of training/“serious" photos and such but I just love this picture of my happy happy girls


----------



## mlp

runnindawgz said:


> Stumptown’s Worth The Thyme CD RA MH NA NAJ “SPICE” & her Daughter BlackFoot’s Thyme To Fly “FEATHER” Sired by FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker
> 
> I have lots of training/“serious" photos and such but I just love this picture of my happy happy girls


I would put that picture on the wall! They look like they're smiling


----------



## Amy Avery

Click on the pictures to see them larger.

This is my Daughter Kayleigh with Dazey Mae MH


This is my dogs with my neighbor, they will listen to anyone with a bumper.


Drake 


Sugar when she was 8wks old (now almost a year)


Glory with her pups whelped 10-15-11


Katie


----------



## Osage Spider

SPIDER
TWO








ONE








ZERO


----------



## Amy Avery

Rebel "The Old Man" almost 13 years young.


Dazey MH on her 10th birthday posing with her portrait.


----------



## Nate L

HRCH MH Grace in the hole QAA (Gracie)


----------



## BlaineT

how about some brown dogs?
My best friend- Cooper 
early goose season 

















early teal


















Drake at 7 weeks









drake at 17 weeks in "mark" mode...


----------



## laker

Here is a couple of my boy..

I wish I post a bigger pic, but it will only let me post thumbnails.


----------



## Todd Caswell

Nice pictures everyone

some of these have been posted befor but here we go

COOPER










Libby











BODEY



















BRIA










Summit


----------



## laker

Lets try this again..


----------



## DougM




----------



## John Kelder

Parker at 5 weeks.


----------



## MooseGooser

DougM

The pic of that Golden with the rooster is just beautiful!!

Gooser


----------



## DougM

Thanks, Gooser. That was Jasper, the first Golden that I ever trained myself and hunted with. It took him exactly two birds to learn about flushing pheasants. Oh, how I miss that dog...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Great pics. Love looking at them Everybody has a nice family. Here is mine!!








In order left to right Blackie, Tar and Chief.


----------



## LavenderLabs

Love all the pictures everyone!!!


----------



## TDB87

Heres HRCH Drake as a pup. Havin some fun in the kitchen









His first hunt at 1yr old.The first bird he ever picked up was banded and ended up picking up two banded birds that hunt.









First hunt test
















in the blind


----------



## Travis Schneider

Here is my new pup...Sweetwater's Cashed Out DD

He's not quite 6 months old yet. Took this picture of him today...his first time in the snow.


----------



## Duxbwar

My sons first Canvasback last season


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

today, snow??????? where is that??? send some over here!!




Todd Caswell said:


>


I LOVE that pic!!!!


----------



## John Montenieri

Rainmakers Ketchican - Ketch (Small Craft Advisory - Rough x Rainmakers Sunny Tahoe - Rainey)

















Calypso So full of it - Sofi Pheasant hunting with my boss, NE, Dec 2011


----------



## Travis Schneider

Daniel J Simoens said:


> today, snow??????? where is that??? send some over here!!


I'm up in Saskatchewan at the moment.


----------



## LavenderLabs

Daniel J Simoens said:


> today, snow??????? where is that??? send some over here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that pic!!!!


LOL I love that picture to. love the look in the eyes


----------



## Guest

WOW all you guys can really take a Great Picture!


----------



## LabMan44

Dixie Moon's Abbie at 11 Months

Watching the sky


----------



## Amy Avery

Bode QAA




Click on pics to see larger.


----------



## cwilson

Blade's 1st box pic and most recent. And then 1 of him ready to take a ride.


----------



## Darin Westphal

TNT Sailors Lil Hurricane Addie


----------



## Jamee Strange

Greenhead Smacker said:


> Here is my new pup...Sweetwater's Cashed Out DD
> 
> He's not quite 6 months old yet. Took this picture of him today...his first time in the snow.


Where are you located that you have snow already?????


----------



## road kill

Me & Elvis 10:00 am Saturday morning;










Not as good as some of these, taken with my phone.
But it was a good morning!!

*RK*


----------



## Julie R.

My pack of Peakes last winter








Last week:
3 generations on the run


----------



## LavenderLabs

Darin Westphal said:


> TNT Sailors Lil Hurricane Addie


She is Jaw Dropping. I love the first and 3rd picture. If you dont mind me asking who is she out of?? I love her size to.


----------



## Bubba

Julie R. said:


> My pack of Peakes last winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week:
> 3 generations on the run



2 thinngs Julie. First and most important is that your beer is getting warm. Secondly I'm thinking that jumping that herd of nappy headed water rats into just about ANY body of water constitutes an egregious violation of any existing water quality statutes.

Prolly leave a ring around the ENTIRE dern Bay regards

Bubba


----------



## fishduck

Here is a pic of my first lab Diva. No titles, no pedigree but she was one hell of a dog. There are days you would love to repeat. This is one of mine. Miss you girl!










Mark Land


----------



## Meagan Alexander

My Emma
































My beautiful Patches


----------



## pixel shooter

A few pics

my little boy









my pirate pup Boo and my boy Diesel









Opening day pheasants









a day of duck hunting, limit of mallards









dogs getting a work out


----------



## Darin Westphal

GH2- Thanks! She's out of FC/AFC Close Hauled to Windward (Sailor) and MHR TNT Vermillion Struk it Rich MH (Nugget). She's on the smaller side at around 55 lbs, but she's got a ton of drive which more then makes up it.


----------



## Happy Gilmore




----------



## Ironwood

Alberta goose hunt. Picture of the dog comes later.









This had to be part of the morning shoot.









Dipper on the last hunt to Alberta. She now retired from trialing to home where 11 grandchildren regularly visit. She is the highlight of their visits. The kids take turns handling her as they pretend to be duck hunters and dog handlers.


----------



## Ironwood

Some pictures that usually are stuck on the fridge or buried in the computer. This is "Ryder" out FC AFC Tiger McBunn and FTCH Castile Creeks Rivers Ripple. 









SRS Cr Ch HRCH Big Two Hearted River MNH7 (QAA US & Can) at the Master National held in California









Ripple, Dipper & Bramble with Ribbons from a very good day of trialing in the VIRC open 









HRCH Big Two River MNH


----------



## YellLabPup

Kiley







fishing with me over July 4th weekend 8 months old















Her last week first time out duck hunting (no birds unfortunately) 11 months old


----------



## tankerlab

HRCH UH Bird Down's River Tank of Drake MH NSJ SRT "Tanker"
out of NFC FC AFC HR Dewey's Drake of Moon Rivers x Torgs Chantilly Lace JH


----------



## roger




----------



## Chris Videtto

Ella getting braver by the day!!!!


----------



## tankerlab

Newest dog "Venus" that my daughter Valerie owns and is training to run hunt test and hunt.
Venus at a Bird Down Retrievers Seminar









Valerie and Venus at an Evan Graham Seminar.








Last one (Below) is a Video...


----------



## tankerlab

Roger, Outstanding Photos!!! NICE!


----------



## Silver

Some really awesome pics so far.

Here's a couple of my pup from this summer.


----------



## Travis Schneider

RxRatedLabs said:


> Where are you located that you have snow already?????


I was up in God's country...Saskatchewan.


----------



## SeanQuinn

Here's my guy..."Doc".


----------



## mlopez

A few of my favs of Riot 










With my old girl Mocha









Classic Golden sleeping position









First day I got him


----------



## Todd Caswell

Cooper from this morning


----------



## 43x




----------



## Howard N

Todd, the light is coming from right side. How did you fill in the black dog?


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

Took Blue up north this morning and had some fun wondering the woods. he even wanted to come up in my gun stand with me!! lol. was very happy with how close he stayed near me. He even found our creek and had some fun of his own!!!


----------



## Todd Caswell

Howard N said:


> Todd, the light is coming from right side. How did you fill in the black dog?


These were just as the sun was peaking over the horizon, I just played with the angles untill there were no shaded areas. NO flash or post processing, just the right lighting..


----------



## Duck Blind

Todd Caswell said:


> Cooper from this morning


Man, that's a good lookin' hound!!!


----------



## HarryWilliams

Took this this past Thursday with a new IPhone. Time well spent in the cattails, gooood dog! HPW


----------



## Pas Bon

This is the old man in his prime





































along comes Jr.









A father and son


----------



## Pas Bon

The old man showed the young boy the ropes this night.









First Season


----------



## Pas Bon




----------



## Quackwacker

Ill play! this is gus and Jaz


----------



## ckvbach

My boy Jacob


----------



## Im_with_Brandy

UH HR Brandywine Sue MH 

The retriever in her:


----------



## Im_with_Brandy

UH HR Brandywine Sue MH

The Upland Bird Dog in her:


----------



## laker

Great pics Doug, I really like the last one. Greg Lake..


----------



## Maysport

Here's my brown Cooper:

SD Pheasants










This Bird's For You










First Woody retrieve:










First Greenwing Retrieve:










Limo Driver for the Prom during off-season:




















Enjoy those pics - Maysport


----------



## SiriusTY

I'm in. Here is Bettie. One serious girl when it comes to working ducks!

I'm ready Boss. Look, they're over there!









I'm done for today, but don't you dare leave without me in the morning!
(She had retrieve all the ducks for 4 hunters in 2 blinds separated across about an 8-10 acre pond. She was magnificent, as usual and no quit in her).









Looking for ducks before sunrise, Opening weekend 2011








Opening Weekend 2011 - Just me and Bettie at that pond.








Opening weekend 2011


----------



## torg




----------



## Coalman

Walking with the yellow dog.

From this.....



















To this.......




























We love our yellow dog.


----------



## Jonathan Maulden

Let me atem









Waiting our turn









Reese and I at our first group training day.


----------



## KwickLabs

Yesterday morning. 

*"another Taffey two-fer"*


----------



## Skinnydipper

My new boy Razor's Rocky Mountain Red:


----------



## Skinnydipper




----------



## HPL

My knucklehead emoting for the camera:

Winsom









Happy









Ecstatic









Intense









Scary









Wistful


----------



## Wayne Beck

My yellow dog Hunter(who doesnt live up to his name) and my son Matthew








Harley








Harley with his 3rd place derby finish at Tidewater last weekend


----------



## duk4me

Wayne Beck said:


> My yellow dog Hunter(who doesnt live up to his name) and my son Matthew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harley with his 3rd place derby finish at Tidewater last weekend


Well heck no. Poor Hunter thinks he's a Golden Retriever. Get that bandana off that Lab!:razz::razz:


----------



## jmondrage

haha  labs can wear bandanas!


----------



## Wayne Beck

duk4me said:


> Well heck no. Poor Hunter thinks he's a Golden Retriever. Get that bandana off that Lab!:razz::razz:


He's special. A dumb blonde.. therefore he thinks he's a golden!!:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Elliott Labradors

ELLIOTT'S AMAZING "GRACE" MH, CGC in the _relaxed _mode.


----------



## Sharon Potter

The infamous Billy (Rough Waters Blew By You SH)


----------



## Wayne Beck

Man that dog looks like my old boy. Good lookin dog Sharon


----------



## Peter G Lippert

My Golden/Lab from six weeks to 10 months.


----------



## sethh

Here is Chase (Noahs Chase Em Down Woodville) as a pup








And here he is now 10mths old

















Im not quite sure how to say it but he is out of Jeff wilsons LPKs deleware rivers Minsi MH (PA) and Moose ponds Gunner MH (Boxford MA)


----------



## Rick_C

This is my avatar dog, Ace. Now 3.










At a Senior test in MT last year


----------



## jerod

Tavern he is 10 months old and got his JH title this past weekend


----------



## Tim Culligan

More pics of Winnie as she grows.


----------



## HPL

Howdy Rick!
That B&W shot is really nice.
HPL


----------



## Donna Kerr

Great pics everyone!

Scrub at 6 weeks, he is wearing the green scarf.








Then all grown up - 

















Eddie at 8 weeks:








Quiet time:


----------



## sethh

jerod said:


> Tavern he is 10 months old and got his JH title this past weekend


I'm a peake guy but if I didn't have one, I'd have a yella dog. And you have a great looking one right there.


----------



## sethh

jerod said:


> Tavern he is 10 months old and got his JH title this past weekend


I'm a peake guy but if I didn't have one, I'd have a yella dog. And you have a great looking one right there.


----------



## jerod

Thanks. He is a great dog. With more personality than some people I know.


----------



## MooseGooser

Jerod

Congrats on Your Title

Thats a Great lookin Dog!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser

This is an OLD picture!

SAGE... JH

Huntin Fool!


----------



## RetrieverLuvr

Here's a few pictures to get some more variety in this thread!! JEESH! 


Bell the Golden and Qwik the Curly-Coat








































Qwik poses cute with birds in her mouth.....My golden gets all serious









And lastly a picture from this past weekend. We went for a walk and brought Diesel my Brothers Curly along with too.


----------



## Kendall Steffensen

No one else mentioned it, so I'll have a go. What's the deal with the dead racoon in the kennel photo?





Pas Bon said:


> The old man showed the young boy the ropes this night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Season


----------



## Jamee Strange

Kendall Steffensen said:


> No one else mentioned it, so I'll have a go. What's the deal with the dead racoon in the kennel photo?


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say from the caption above that pic that the older dog killed it???


----------



## Rick_C

HPL said:


> Howdy Rick!
> That B&W shot is really nice.
> HPL


Thank you! It's one of my favorites of him. The working pics are courtesy of Jeff Lusk and, in this one, Ace was running a blind and waiting for the cast. Jeff caught him just right. Love the intensity as he's looking in at me.



.


----------



## Alec Sparks




----------



## Wyldfire




----------



## Kendall Steffensen

RxRatedLabs said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say from the caption above that pic that the older dog killed it???


My thought as well. That's a tough dog, I have seen a raccoon shred a german shorthair's muzzle when they mixed it up during a pheasant hunt.


----------



## obx4me

This is Cali - she is now 10.5 months old out of:

UH HRCH GENERAL PATTON'S RIGBY MH x SHR WINDY HATTERAS DAYS JH


Here is Cali from this summer enjoying a swim @ 7 months old :











And here is Cali again this week at 10.5 months old. She is striking her pose. Frist snow flakes of the season.


----------



## Richard Fuquay

This is Mac.


----------



## laker

Doing work last weekend. ;-)


----------



## mlopez

obx4me said:


> This is Cali - she is now 10.5 months old.
> 
> And here is Cali again this week at 10.5 months old. She is striking her pose.


I love her pose! Foot up in two of her pictures. Very cute. She is a nice looking girl.


----------



## Lauren Koch

My girl Gracie being the chocolate nerd that she is:


----------



## Newf

Here's a couple of my boy:

first hunt test:









hunting this fall:


----------



## Swampcollie

The old lady making time for just "one more" in her 12 1/2 years. 
Her ears have failed but the nose still knows and the eyes haven't let her down yet.


----------



## AGirlAndHerDog

..........


----------



## huntH2OFowl

There were WAY too many awesome pics in this thread to comment individually, so thanks to all for sharing. I have really enjoyed this thread. It helped me realize why we love our dogs.


----------



## Erin Lynes

My oldest gal and best buddy for the last 14 years: Nestle - no making fun of her outfit, she is OLD and COLD, lol! 










My youngest, 6 month old Jackie (who thinks this winter snow business is wonderful):


----------



## Matt Gasaway

HRCH UH Tripp and me dove hunting this past fall



HRCH UH Tripp waiting for ducks last weekend


----------



## Matt Gasaway

And a few of Timber (FC AFC Riparian Windfall X HRCH Allie MH) from this past weekend....


----------



## Tman22

Our Lady Remington.


----------



## HPL

Matt Gasaway, you've GOT to explain that setup you have there. Did you bore a hole through a beaver dam? Is all that stuff ATTACHED to the boat? What's the story?


----------



## Matt Gasaway

HPL said:


> Matt Gasaway, you've GOT to explain that setup you have there. Did you bore a hole through a beaver dam? Is all that stuff ATTACHED to the boat? What's the story?



Haha...Much more simple than it looks I promise...Its a blowdown on the end of a point we hunt...The tree was uprooted and theres a gap in the root system just big enough to tuck the boat back into...Works great...

The boat its self...I made a 3 man gatorhyde on it...So it basically has a deck on it with the hide on top so you tuck down in it...


----------



## M_J




----------



## Schmemdog

Remi loves that boat:



















Why labs hate winter!


----------



## rookie80

Good Looking dogs!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Nickelson

First snowfall for 5 month old


----------



## Don Thomsen

Here is a little 7 1/2 month old Kicker pup (in the foreground) on her first pheasant hunt. The other dog is 10....still a pup also!!!!


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H

I'll play...

Hailey:


















Ryder:



























Ryder & Hailey step-for-step:


----------



## KC Steve

Here is my new buddy, Gauge!


----------



## AGirlAndHerDog

..........


----------



## kona's mom

Here's a few

LRC National dog show last month









Kona and his littermate at LRC show









Dock diving









As a pup with his first duck


----------



## Alan Sandifer

Better late than never !


























HRCH Hope Springs Dowry MH (Southern MD'S Dances with Wolves MH x Ch Puffin II)

























Hill Tops Stealing Cinderella (HRCH Sand Spring Norm of Caroway MH x HRCH Hope Springs Dowry MH)


----------



## JoAnn Stancer

Here are some photo's while I was up in Saskatchewan goose hunting this past fall. The older dog is my male HRCH SAND SPRING NORM OF CAROWAY MH and the 2 puppies are out of my male Norman and HRCH HOPE SPRING DOWRY MH. The puppies were 5 months old when we went to Canada. The dark one Marie is going to the UK come Jan, the light brown one Gambler is staying with me.


----------



## izcain

My pup on the 8 week mark


----------



## waterdog711

Chili-Pup's first duck hunt this weekend was pretty slow so we had a little fun taking photos.


----------



## RedlegHunter

My 3 yo CLF after a great morning of hunting in OK. She is two passes away from her HRCH and would be done if I hadn't been deployed for over 18 months of her life. But realistically the title isn't what we are worried about, having a quality hunting dog is what we are after.


----------



## road kill

Quick workout at the club yesterday 11-26-11.










Me & Elvis sharing birds and a Rocky Patel Nording!!!

Nice work "E!"


*RK*


----------



## luvgld

This is how I like to remember my boy, Scout. 3rd SH pass this March. Photo by David Gibson.


----------



## luvgld

.....and the return:


----------



## DougM

Beautiful pictures, Ann. He really was a very cool dog. Sigh...


----------



## luvgld

Thank you Doug. I miss him every day.


----------



## Honkers51

Here's my Maggie when she was a pup and now 5 years old....one great hunting machine and family member....we love her alot...Honkers51


----------



## runnindawgz

“Penny” ... with her 1st Pheasant


----------



## east tx hoghunt

Wakes first bird
View attachment 6399

First blind sit
View attachment 6400

All grown up
View attachment 6401


----------



## Chris Videtto

This is Ella at just over 10 weeks retrieving a wing!!


----------



## WadeT

Jude, just over 1.5 yrs old.


----------



## Sabireley

Lola and one of her 13 Grady puppies born last week...


----------



## moonlightmile

Here are some recent ones of our Bodie


----------



## kdeckels

I was hoping for a dog with a little more intensity


----------



## Jeff Atkinson

From 8 weeks old....










To her SH title at 14 months....










(sorry for the crappy cell pics)


----------



## muddman

Cooper at 7 weeks








first woodrows


----------



## mja9346

Even though Gator is completely blind it hasn't slowed him down one bit!


----------



## Jamee Strange

Here are a couple of my 2- Kali is the black one and Jake is the yellow. Jake got a decoy stuck under his leg trying to retrieve it when he saw decoys for the first time which was kind of funny- luckily it didn't get wrapped around or tangled.

PS great pics everyone! Tried to embed the images in the thread but couldn't figure out how


----------



## Rick Hall

A couple from the coyote's Mudhole blind:


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

Just enjoying a walk in the woods on this chilly afternoon. (cell phone quality pic, sorry)


----------



## Trinie83

Candlewoods Lunatic Lucie...


















Wish I had some hunting pics...


----------



## Duck Blind

She sure grew up fast. Lady Piper of Coratank JH "Piper" turned 1 on 26 Nov.


----------



## arklahunter

Bailey


----------



## Rtyler4616

Took this one of Beau today. Wish I could have snapped one of him chasing down the cripple that had a little too much life left in it. The second picture is pretty soon after I got him.


----------



## mudd

road kill said:


> Quick workout at the club yesterday 11-26-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Elvis sharing birds and a Rocky Patel Nording!!!
> 
> Nice work "E!"
> 
> 
> *RK*


Here you go Stan, heres the ones from our HT.


----------



## mudd




----------



## mudd




----------



## mudd




----------



## Ed Bahr

Foggy Bama morning


----------



## mlopez

Beamer81 said:


> Foggy Bama morning


BEAUTIFUL picture. Very cool.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

someone eager to start training


----------



## JDogger

arklahunter said:


> Bailey


Got ears? JD


----------



## AGirlAndHerDog

..........


----------



## ramseyh

Here is my boy Dex at about 4 1/2 months. BLM
Ramsey


----------



## torg

Beamer fantastic picture. 
that would be hanging in my living room.


----------



## Labs R Us

Miles and Simon enjoying Wisconsin's mild winter (that is until 1-12-12).


----------



## torg

Torg's Boone 12 weeks old


----------



## BlackFoot

runnindawgz said:


> Stumptown’s Worth The Thyme CD RA MH NA NAJ “SPICE” & her Daughter BlackFoot’s Thyme To Fly “FEATHER” Sired by FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker
> 
> I have lots of training/“serious" photos and such but I just love this picture of my happy happy girls


*** *** ***
While I might be a bit partial to our two little "muppets" above ; THANK YOU everyone for all the awesome pics...really nice way to spend some time this morning sipping coffee.


----------



## MC Boulais

Mother and son with a mornings worth of birds.









11 month old Boomer









Boomers mother T


----------



## Kevin Eskam

4XGMPR HRCH Kiowa Creeks Jesse James SH and his son 4X GMPR HRCH KBs Snakey Jake of Poudre River SH 












Chelsea Second place finish (flushing) in Colorado State Pheasant Championship, Snakey Jake 3rd Place in (Pointing Division)


----------



## 43x

Father Daughter Picture.. Sire Tanner Daughter is HR MS Katie

Katie in action on WY pheasant hunt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MANsuIQDbr0&feature=email


----------



## Certainty

I'll play!
First photo UP HR Color Me Scarlett Ablaze JH (Scarlett).









HR Starguest Fredonia's Harry JH (Harry), waiting his turn in the blind.









SHR Morganstead GraciLu Out O Kansas JH, (Kansas) after she got her Jr title.









Certainty's Wanna Be A Bond Girl (Vesper) in her puppy win picture.









Keepsakes Welsh Witch At Certainty, (Stevie) waiting her turn at an upland training day.


----------



## HPL

ramseyh said:


> Here is my boy Dex at about 4 1/2 months. BLM
> Ramsey


Howdy ramseyh!
Cool shot. Would you mind sharing what post processing you did to work that up? Looks like some kind of vignette perhaps. Really nice effect.

HPL


----------



## OldDixieKennels

great pics guys!


----------



## Hotchocolate

Pic of friend 6 month golden.


----------



## rspringer

This is Cobb our new pup! He is about 9 weeks in this picture. I am uploading more this week!


----------



## Foxtail

Brandywines Foxtail Cordoba - New Years day work 2012. 10 months old.


----------



## Blake K.

Cooter


















Ace

















Desi


----------



## AGirlAndHerDog

..........


----------



## Corey Capozzi

These Picture make me so excited to train my pup!!!


----------



## Troy Tilleraas

View attachment 6574


View attachment 6575


View attachment 6576


----------



## Trevor Toberny

That dog bodey from page two or three is an awesome looking dog


----------



## Brent McDowell

Here's one of Rex hunting this fall.


----------



## sandyg




----------



## HPL

Wow Sandyg! Very nice! Especially that last one. Looking at the catchlight in the eyes it looks to me like that was a single light setup? Was there some kind of reflector providing fill on the right side of the frame? Wish my yellow's nose had stayed completely black, but typical of yellows, it's beginning to look a bit liver.


----------



## Conecuh

Here are a few pics from my little fox red girls first season.

Conecuh River's Elegant Ella

Sorry, it said all of my other pictures were too large.


----------



## sandyg

HPL said:


> Wow Sandyg! Very nice! Especially that last one. Looking at the catchlight in the eyes it looks to me like that was a single light setup? Was there some kind of reflector providing fill on the right side of the frame? Wish my yellow's nose had stayed completely black, but typical of yellows, it's beginning to look a bit liver.


All of the photos were taken at the same time with a two light setup, the left light 45 degrees to the dog's face and the right light directly to the dog's side. I used white shoot-through umbrellas to soften the flash.

There is a trick to the last photo. I removed all color except for the eyes by painting with a brush with the saturation set to zero in Adobe Lightroom. That removed any color cast and made the black dog truly black.


----------



## HPL

sandyg said:


> All of the photos were taken at the same time with a two light setup, the left light 45 degrees to the dog's face and the right light directly to the dog's side. I used white shoot-through umbrellas to soften the flash.
> 
> There is a trick to the last photo. I removed all color except for the eyes by painting with a brush with the saturation set to zero in Adobe Lightroom. That removed any color cast and made the black dog truly black.


Hey! Thanks for the reply! You are talking the DOG's right and left, not the right and left of the photo correct? What were your light ratios? lthough a working photographer for over 30 years, I am making a relatively difficult transition to digital. Have actually been shooting digital for nine or ten years but only bought photoshop about a year ago and have virtually no abilities there. I am on a MAC and use Aperture but don't think what you are describing is possible with Aperture and don't know how to do it in PS, but since my dog is yaller anyway, might not help that much, although I can see turning him into a B&W photo and leaving the eyes natural perhaps. Am going to be doing some studio work with a friend's dogs this weekend and will post a couple of them. Thanks again. That last shot is really beautiful.

HPL


----------



## AGirlAndHerDog

HPL said:


> Hey! Thanks for the reply! You are talking the DOG's right and left, not the right and left of the photo correct? What were your light ratios? lthough a working photographer for over 30 years, I am making a relatively difficult transition to digital. Have actually been shooting digital for nine or ten years but only bought photoshop about a year ago and have virtually no abilities there. I am on a MAC and use Aperture but don't think what you are describing is possible with Aperture and don't know how to do it in PS, but since my dog is yaller anyway, might not help that much, although I can see turning him into a B&W photo and leaving the eyes natural perhaps. Am going to be doing some studio work with a friend's dogs this weekend and will post a couple of them. Thanks again. That last shot is really beautiful.
> 
> HPL


HPL, 
Removing all the color and then painting back over the dog's eyes is possible in Photoshop  What version do you have? I've been using the program since Photoshop 6 was out and that was a good 10 years ago. I'd be happy to help you! It's such a wonderful program and I'd be lost without it even though I'm just a hobbyist photographer


----------



## Maxs Mom

sandyg said:


>


Are you a professional? Your pictures are AWESOME. I am in MI not "too" far from Lapeer. I want pictures of my black labs! Ok goldens too, but we all know those black dogs are hard.


----------



## Howard N

Sandyg, damn ya done good. It's gotta be in a studio to get the light so perfect. 

In your descriptions of the lighting, was left right in relation to the dog or from the photographer's perspective?

And you used left and right umbrella lighting plus a flash? Flash mounted where?


----------



## HPL

AGirlAndHerDog said:


> HPL,
> Removing all the color and then painting back over the dog's eyes is possible in Photoshop  What version do you have? I've been using the program since Photoshop 6 was out and that was a good 10 years ago. I'd be happy to help you! It's such a wonderful program and I'd be lost without it even though I'm just a hobbyist photographer


Howdy AGirl! You sound like someone I need to know. I have CS4 11.0.2. Have bought some Tim Grey instructional DVD's but haven't been through them all yet. They are pretty good. Was involved in a big nature photo contest in 2011 (http://www.wildlifephotocontest.com/ ) and had to work up the images more than I have to when I am sending to the labs I use for printing so got "Image Cleanup" (which I usually do with Aperture), "Sharpening" (which was a BIG part of optimizing images for contest), "Automation", and "Selections" which is the only one I haven't watched yet as it didn't pertain to the contest. I have no idea how to paint an area or remove colors, or anything like that. About all I really know how to do in PS is crop and sign my name. 

HPL


----------



## AGirlAndHerDog

HPL, I'll send you a PM!


----------



## sandyg

Thanks for all the nice comments. My studio is where ever I want it to be. In this case it was in my living room. A $15 piece of white muslin from JoAnn Fabrics is the background. The flash power is manually set and you move them closer or further away until you get what you like. You have to experiment. I shot at 180th of a second, ISO 400, f7 to f13 (the aperature controls how much light hits the sensor since the flash power is manually set). I use radio transmitters to fire the flashes http://www.paulcbuff.com/cybersync.php. I move the flash stands relative to the dog until I like how it looks. A little "optimizing" in Lightroom or Photoshop and you're all set. The umbrella's were set to my right and left, not the dogs. I learned all this from http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/03/lighting-101.html. 

Obedience is key. Dog turns three next month and there was no way he would sit still last year. I got my CD on him last November and I should have a CDX in March (it's only 3 legs and he's a star pupil). I have two Senior hunt test passes and two HRC Started passes. My plan is to get the HRC HR and HRCH titles and then go to AKC Master. I also intend to get the AKC UDX title as well (obedience is something to do in the winter).


----------



## Scott Adams

"Ace"
(Skybusters Rapidfire x Kapriver Black Ice)









"Blue"
(Kane's Rare n Able x Mjolnirs Freya)









An honest days work!


----------



## HPL

sandyg said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments. My studio is where ever I want it to be. In this case it was in my living room. A $15 piece of white muslin from JoAnn Fabrics is the background. The flash power is manually set and you move them closer or further away until you get what you like. You have to experiment. I shot at 180th of a second, ISO 400, f7 to f13 (the aperature controls how much light hits the sensor since the flash power is manually set). I use radio transmitters to fire the flashes http://www.paulcbuff.com/cybersync.php. I move the flash stands relative to the dog until I like how it looks. A little "optimizing" in Lightroom or Photoshop and you're all set. The umbrella's were set to my right and left, not the dogs. I learned all this from http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/03/lighting-101.html.
> 
> Obedience is key. Dog turns three next month and there was no way he would sit still last year. I got my CD on him last November and I should have a CDX in March (it's only 3 legs and he's a star pupil). I have two Senior hunt test passes and two HRC Started passes. My plan is to get the HRC HR and HRCH titles and then go to AKC Master. I also intend to get the AKC UDX title as well (obedience is something to do in the winter).


Howdy Sandyg!
Thanks for sharing the setup. So, if dog is center of clock face and photographer is at 6, key light would be somewhere around 8 and the fill at about 3? Now you want to share how you did the poster?

HPL


----------



## sandyg

HPL said:


> Howdy Sandyg!
> Thanks for sharing the setup. So, if dog is center of clock face and photographer is at 6, key light would be somewhere around 8 and the fill at about 3? Now you want to share how you did the poster?
> 
> HPL


You're correct about the clock face. I got the idea for the poster from http://www.calpoly.edu/~tsciorti/antimot/. Intermediate/advanced photoshop skills are needed.


----------



## RJW




----------



## RJW




----------



## RJW

Over the years I was lucky enough to get a ton of pics of my boy. If anyone is interested in seeing his "follies" over the years, just click on one of the pics and it should take you to his photobucket account.

Fantastic pics, everyone.


----------



## sethh

Here are a few of Chase from this early season.


----------



## HPL

Here are some shots from this morning. The two dogs belong to a friend. The old guy is 10 yrs and the horse just turned 1yr old this month. When we progress to los tres amigos, the third one is my 22 month old. Wish I had video of the shoot.


----------



## beezleydogs




----------



## HPL

beezleydogs said:


>


Wow!! That is absolutely spectacular!! When I see a photo like that it almost makes me want to hang up my camera!! Is that just natural light or are you supplementing it with flash/reflector?

HPL


----------



## Jamee Strange

sandyg said:


>


LOVE LOVE LOVE These photos! Is there anyway you can PM me a copy of this one please?? Seems like it would be a great desktop background!!  You are INCREDIBLY talented! How did you make that "poster" photo???


----------



## HPL

A few more from yesterday morning's shoot. I actually shot about 225 images and wish I had been videotaping the affair. We had moving dogs, dogs with lolling tongues, closed eyes, ears in wrong position, etc., etc., etc. Spent over an hour with these three. All intact males, but no contretemps and no peeing in the house. The old guy is a bit tired of the pup that he lives with (the one that looks a bit like a shetland pony), so his ears tended to be back but really all were good boys for the most part.

My knucklehead who just doesn't have a very nice head so is really difficult to photograph.









The giant puppy, a really nice head I think.


----------



## beezleydogs

HPL said:


> Wow!! That is absolutely spectacular!! When I see a photo like that it almost makes me want to hang up my camera!! Is that just natural light or are you supplementing it with flash/reflector?
> 
> HPL


Thanks. No flash or reflector, just good ol' natural sunshine...and a little luck!


----------



## HPL

beezleydogs said:


> Thanks. No flash or reflector, just good ol' natural sunshine...and a little luck!


I don't think we have that kind of light in south Texas. Again, a really incredible shot!


----------



## Jamee Strange

HPL said:


> That's one BIG 1 year old!! Love it!!  Nice pictures!!


----------



## danwattsmessick

Just joined, but thought I would share some pictures of my boy Rutter.

When we first brought him home;





















Racing our Heeler to the water;










Wet dog is a happy dog;










And now, at six and a half months;


----------



## HPL

RxRatedLabs said:


> HPL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one BIG 1 year old!! Love it!!  Nice pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> He's a horse alright. I've suggested to the owner to skip FF and Hand signals and go straight to saddle breaking. I was looking back through the thread the other day and on page 12 (post #114 I think) is a shot of MooseGooser's Sage and he looks just like this guy. Pretty funny.
Click to expand...


----------



## Peter G Lippert




----------



## jerod




----------



## jerod




----------



## runnindawgz

Our New Girl: 

Ramblin Man’s Blonde Bombshell “CAPPY”


----------



## PhilBernardi

A few of my Nala from this last waterfowl season.


----------



## Dustin D

*TODAY's Yard photos/*


----------



## Matt Griffiths

Our new Flat Coat puppy "Reba" with her CH/MH dad Teddy


----------



## Mstewart

Trying to contact bmiller from new jersey


----------



## ReedCreek

I know it's an older thread, but thanks for bringing it back. Looking at these pictures and seeing these wonderful dogs, reminds me once again, how wonderful our dogs are and how much I love this sport


----------



## Hugh Cronin

How do you post pictures, I have iPhoto


----------



## Rusty Champion

Here's Miller. Hopefully gonna have a SR title before duck season. Only thing holding him back is my income :-?


----------



## elingler

This Duke


----------



## HPL

Hugh Cronin said:


> How do you post pictures, I have iPhoto


I too am on a Mac, but use Aperture. I work up the photo in Ap, then export to a folder on my desktop, then load image up to photobucket (you might be able to open photobucket and then upload directly from iphoto). Once in photobucket there is an action choice which will open a menu that gives you some choices. You want the one that creates "full size" links for forums. You then just paste the links into the message window on the forum.

Hugh


----------



## mudd

Download the photobucket app. You can export edited pics to it also set it up to just load every pic you take or download with your phone directly to photobucket. Now be careful downloading " certain" pics one might get in email because if you dowload it to your phone it WILL go into your photobucket account if you have it set up to do so.


----------



## saltgrass

Here are a few pic's of our girl.....


[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## saltgrass

A couple more.....

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

Someone wanted to go for a ride but I had some turkeys to try and hunt down. Smart dog, he never saw a 4 wheeler before this weekend but somehow he knew he wanted a ride. Didn't get one though. Not enough room.










Strike a pose










PS yes that is a functioning outhouse


----------



## Micah Duffy

Awesome Pictures by everyone.

Here a couple of my girls:
































http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af136/md7571/rubyrose-1.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af136/md7571/Jade.jpg


----------



## cwilson

liljp1514 said:


> Here's Miller. Hopefully gonna have a SR title before duck season. Only thing holding him back is my income :-?


Gas, hotels, entry fees...that crap adds up in a hurry!!! I would like to start on my MH this fall but along with the $ I have a problem with vacation time (I work every weekend). Good luck on your SR.


----------



## Byron Musick

Here are my latest pic's while at a Senior Hunt Test;

Here is the memory bird water

















This was the go bird
















This was as the bird was thrown/shot at the walk up


----------



## Jay Brown

Great photos, all of them !
J Brown


----------



## RedstarKennels

OK..I'll Share...
This is Redstar OnLine Piracy..aka Web
FC/AFC Land Ahoy X Redstar herbettabegood MH aka Goodie









This is Redstar Herbettabea Pirate aka Web...Sister to Web









WEB...Bringing back the Duck to MOM









Super Sonic Anniversary Code aka Kiss


----------



## duckaholic09

Penni. Out of Hakeyes Duke


----------



## jackh

ive only seena few goldens, anyone else?


----------



## Guest

Pictures of the girls ....


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

someone just loves their sticks!!!


----------



## Byron Musick

Another memory to add to the journey!


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

Been a while since this thread has been updated. This place has seemed a bit down lately. Let's post up some more recent pics. 

Here I am with Blue during a Tracking class a few weeks back.


----------



## OSO-Buck

My boy who is in training right now at The Retriever Academy. 1st) about 10 weeks old at the lake... 2nd) was about 4 months at home... 3rd) 3rd month at the retriever academy


----------



## Bryan Detwiler

SHR HD's Rudolph the Red "Rooster out of HRCH Rebel's Texas Ranger MH x HRCH DDR's Catch Me If You Can SH


----------



## Keven

*Joining the album ...*

Another TRA pupil .... our "Cruz" @ 23 months (NAFC FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade x HRCH UH Zucker's Wight Lightning MH QAA)


----------



## blackasmollases

This is strap. 12 weeks old he is out pf pirate X ten bears little bit. He will be 4 months next friday and I cant wait. He gets his splint off then. Cant wait to start training again he is a riot


----------



## j towne

3 generations. Lulu 6 months, mother Gracie 4 years old, and granddad Thor 7








Lulu 








Gracie earning her Master title this spring. 








Thor winning 3rd in a Q this spring. 








Lulu first hunt on a preserve for some chukkars. She was 3 months old.








Thor putting in some work


----------



## blackasmollases

j towne said:


> 3 generations. Lulu 6 months, mother Gracie 4 years old, and granddad Thor 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie earning her Master title this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor winning 3rd in a Q this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulu first hunt on a preserve for some chukkars. She was 3 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor putting in some work


Awesome pics


----------



## Mike W.

*Air Ford One*, aka _"Chief"_ @ 10 1/2 weeks











*The Great Santini IV*, aka _"Ace"_ @ 16 weeks


----------



## HPL

junfan68 said:


> *Air Ford One*, aka _"Chief"_ @ 10 1/2 weeks


Really like this shot. How about some tech data on the photo?

HPL


----------



## JBurton

Waiting his turn for his first test















Drake after his first 2 hunt tests. 11 months old

FC Blackwaters Last Resort (Finn) x Crosswinds Hunting Hills Pepper


----------



## Jay Brown

Here is my latest pic 
of "Hoss" and the last photo of the "Posse", Willi Boy, Ben, & Lori Darlin !


----------



## Spartazoo

Kerrybrook's Trollady Hero With Fire - Hogan at 9 months getting ready for his first HRC Started test.


----------



## Jay Brown

A few more, from the family!







View attachment 7932


----------



## FPA Ammo

Looking at our cats but making it look like he isnt...


----------



## Tim Culligan

Winnie at 10 months


----------



## Mike W.

> Really like this shot. How about some tech data on the photo?
> 
> HPL


My wife took it with her Nikon D3100 w/ the telephoto lens, which I believe is 55-200


----------



## frederjj

Tempy at 4.5 months.


----------



## Illinois Bob

I had to add this one.

Horror Stories...


----------



## David McCracken

This is Gumbo.


----------



## David McCracken

Two more pictures of Gumbo.


----------



## Larry Thompson1

Blue Sky's Hot Bunns Ellie out of POWXDelta






HRCH BLue Sky's Rollin Thunder MH out of GRHRCH Blue Sky'e Code Three MH X HRCH Whispering Ponds Golly Miss Mollie


----------



## kweller

Champ and our puppy Maverick


----------



## curtis westlake

Here my boy George who is almost 9. And then the new girl on the block, Macy who is almost the big uno.


----------



## Richard McCullough

Here is a pic of my older Max waiting for the Swans Jan 2012







Here is one of my Pup Eli 14 months. 








Max and Eli are Father and son and both Pointing Labs


----------



## Dustin D

Put'n in work yesterday in the old Rice Fields.

I noticed pup gets really excited with all the bugs and various birds flying over and making tons of noise.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Dustin D said:


> Put'n in work yesterday in the old Rice Fields.
> 
> I noticed pup gets really excited with all the bugs and various birds flying over and making tons of noise.


Dustin He is really growing! Looks good.


----------



## Dustin D

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Dustin He is really growing! Looks good.



Thanks Mary, this picture actually makes him look smaller than he is b/c of the angle. 
Still a pup though, seeing him next to some 2-3 year old 75+ lbs males reminds me of that real quick lol


----------



## bpatton

Kansas Fox Red Golden "Ammo"








2 months old and king of the castle!







4 months old







Water work at Smithville Lake







Grand Pass, MO - 11/7/11


----------



## Waterhunter

This is Gatsby who turned 2 today!


----------



## champcaller

Cash


----------



## SF_Wood

Velvet


----------



## metalone67

Here's one I love shows the desire. Callie did catch this bird.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Here's a few of our knot heads. Some taken with iphone and some with Canon EOS. Just learning.


----------



## Headgear

Here is my then 3 month old Pirate pup "Hattie" on a morning fun walk.


----------



## HPL

Howdy Headgear!

Very nice image. How about giving some tech info on it?


----------



## wheelhorse

Here is one of my girls by Ch Topform's Edward MH, QAA at 9.5 weeks:


----------



## tejohns3

My new pup shine. Shes turning red!


----------



## tejohns3

View attachment 8165
View attachment 8164

My new pup shine. Shes turning red!


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

Just enjoying the beautiful weather today with my my buddy and friend's puppy chocolate.


----------



## Headgear

HPL,
Shot was taken with with a Nikon D300s. Lens was a Nikon 70-200 2.8 VRII. Taken in Aperature mode, matrix metering, ISO 400, 2.8 f-stop.


----------



## JAM

I hope this works.

DD - Maxi









DD - Maxi again









AWS - Avery









Irish Setter - Buddy


----------



## TonyRodgz

Premier's Carbon Star (Zeus MH (NFC Patton x Ivy QAA) x Lexi JH (NAFC Carbon x Splash QAA))


----------



## Mark Teahan

Wow! 
Nice pics.
Don't have anything to add of this quality. Just some cell phone pics.
Here is one of my favorites tho.








Sleeping on the way to my oryx hunt at 75 mph.








Was a good morning.


----------



## Tim Culligan

Cash 8 Yrs old and T 4 Months








T


----------



## goldensrule




----------



## rawdeal

Deep Run Class Action Duck Suit ("Sue")-4 months old


----------



## kigiin




----------



## 1morex




----------



## Donald G.

hunting snows in Quebec


----------



## Jeff Atkinson

My girl as a pup, 3 months if I had to guess.










A few weeks back after getting her MH title.










Never thought this little pup would have had so much dog in her!


----------



## Mike Z

*4 weeks old*









Baby of HRCH Kerrybrook's All Jazz'd UP MH( Jazz) and FC AFC Wood River's Franchise ( Shaq)


----------



## Chuck Wagner

goldensrule said:


>



Gotta be one of the best pics ever!


----------



## Byron Musick

Our first Master hunter pass April 12-13 RRRC.


----------



## HNTFSH

Are you sitting on the toilet here? 



kigiin said:


>


----------



## Chris Videtto

Ella at one year old after the forth series of Derby


----------



## SWIPER

Just a few chocolate dogs in action


----------



## chesaka

CH WR Chesaka Zoe's Bruin Hilde enjoys the snow.


----------



## SDRooster1

Really enjoyed looking at everyone's pictures! Makes me excited for hunting season again.


----------



## Scum Frog

Here is my first, Daisy 1996 - 2011






Here is my current Millie at 6mos


----------



## Tug Hill Booner

Tug Hill Booner at 5 months 









7months the moment i was hooked on retriever training!!!


----------



## David McCracken

Gumbo and me.


----------



## jde512

My 14 week old CLM Wooded Acres Hurricane "Jake" running the puppy stakes at Pin Oak HRC last month.


----------



## RLR

6mo old Millie from Small Craft Advisory x Zooms Molly Birch.


----------



## jackh

Saturday Night Dixieland Delight "Dixie"


----------



## Headgear

Here is my Hattie(FC/AFC Land AhoyX TNT Light Up The Sky MH) at 3 months


----------



## dalelong

Here is a picture of Charlie after earning his JH


----------



## Ed Bahr

My 12 week old Chessie after a little swim.......







[/URL]


----------



## Erik Vigeland

My almost year old boy...

































And my old boy that we lost a year and a half ago to cancer...


----------



## Nptrauba

My girl Koda at a couple months old and now 11 months old!


----------

